# Dishwasher not draining completely



## cougar_67

Hi
The house I'm renting has a GE dishwasher (model GSD400T-48WA). At the end of a complete cycle, there is quite a bit of (mostly dirty) water in the bottom - it comes up to the bottom of the lower rack. At one point, I siphoned the water out by hand and got about 3 gallons. I then ran the dishwasher again and once again it was full of water.
  If I leave the water in there and run the machine, I end up with the same amount of water as before. So it appears that it's trying to drain - just not fast enough or completely.
 It appears that all plumbing connections were made from below as there are no hoses leading from the dishwasher to the sink drain. (no disposal, single sink). 

  Is this most likely a problem with the dishwasher drain or pump? Or is it more likley related to the drain pipe it dumps into?
thanks
Steve


----------



## glennjanie

Welcome Steve:
The dishwasher probably only holds 3 gallons of water and is not pumping any water out at all. If it were pumping water out and more was coming in you would end up with clear rinse water. I think your pump is gone, or else the timer is not turning the pump on to drain. However, if you can hear the pump running during the cycle, then the drain is probably blocked.
Glenn


----------



## travelover

Mother-in-law's is doing the same thing. I found this site to be helpful.

Fixitnow.com Samurai Appliance Repair Man » Blog Archive » GE Dishwasher Drainology


----------



## cougar_67

Thanks guys!

   I found many chunks of unrecognizeable items in the drain "bucket" - including a few things that had no earthly reason to be inside a dishwasher.

working fine now - thanks again.


Steve


----------



## JALEXED2

If you have a GE dishwasher, it is possible that the check valve located in the rear of the dishwasher is damaged.  Remove the screen filter located on the back wall on the bottom of the dishwasher and unscrew the valve.  The rubber seal may be worn or damaged causing the water to recirculate rather than discharge.  Part cost is about $15.  Hope this helps.


----------



## johnk73

There is a rubber part on the top of the check valve that leaks after it ages, letting some water back into the dishwasher.  To see how it works, here are photos.


----------



## erinm

cougar_67 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I found many chunks of unrecognizeable items in the drain "bucket" - including a few things that had no earthly reason to be inside a dishwasher.
> 
> working fine now - thanks again.
> 
> 
> Steve


 

Where did you locate the drain bucket? Did you have to take the dishwasher out??


----------



## jeff1

erinm said:


> Where did you locate the drain bucket? Did you have to take the dishwasher out??



Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.

Some draining helps and tips...
http://www.applianceaid.com/drain_wash.html

Don't -normally- need to pull out the d/w.

jeff.


----------



## HAH5

may I enter to ask a question?  our dishwasher is not draining.  we just installed a new garbage disposal yesterday and the first time we ran the dishwasher after the installation was when it seemed to be plugged.  Do you think it is a drainage issue of "stuff" that we can manually discard ourselves, or perhaps due to the garbage disposal installation.
Thanks.....HA in Florida


----------



## HAH5

Just talked with someone and told me that I needed to punch the "plastic hole" that the dishwasher hose plugs into...out of the 26 step instructions, that was not listed.....  Oh well, learn something new every day.

All good now.


----------



## nealtw

Hay, welcome to the site.


----------



## RoyHCole

We have a GE dishwasher... For some reason lately there is a large amount of water remaining in the dishwasher at the end of the last cycle. There doesn't seem to be a check valve at the back of the machine. Not to be seen. Where else could it be located.   Thanks.   Roy


----------



## jeff1

Hi,

GE d/w....model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php Some model# helps.



> For some reason lately there is a large amount of water remaining in the dishwasher at the end of the last cycle.



-Some- common not draining trouble makers...
http://www.applianceaid.com/ge-dishwasher-drain-problems.php
http://www.applianceaid.com/dishwasher-washing-problems.php#drain

jeff.


----------

